
Runbox is leaving the Facebook platform - runbox
https://blog.runbox.com/2018/03/runbox-is-leaving-the-facebook-platform/
======
Disruptive_Dave
This is called newsjacking.

------
gtirloni
How exactly was it on the Facebook platform?

Searching for "facebook" on runbox.com barely shows any relevant content.

~~~
riku_iki
They are saying: "As a consequence we have decided to remove the Runbox page
from the Facebook platform."

~~~
gtirloni
"The platform" is usually used to refer to the apps that run within Facebook.
Is Runbox an app within Facebook or are they just saying they deleted their FB
fan page? That's hardly newsworthy (and I hadn't heard of Runbox until now,
but that's a datapoint of one only).

EDIT: Apparently it's really just a page. I wonder what's newsworthy about
this (since people have been saying "I deleted my FB" forever now).

------
ironjunkie
Even though I think Facebook is one of the least ethical companies out there,
I hate that so many other companies jump on the hype bandwagon of "we deleted
facebook".

~~~
beeskneecaps
That is literally all every company has ever done throughout history (jump on
the next bandwagon).

------
forgotmysn
they are just deleting their fb page? their tech wasn't integrated or related
to fb at all?

------
nopacience
The last one to leave please turn off the lights

